# El Torreon Winter Bicycle Swap Meet



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 2, 2011)

El Torreon Winter Bicycle Swap Meet, 
31st & Gillham Rd. Kansas City Mo. 
March 6, 2011 

This is an indoor event on the first floor of the El Torreon.
Vendor space will be $15 for a 10x10 space. Free to buy.

Sorry for the cost, but it's winter. we'll have lights on, heat running and that cost money. Swap meets are always a great time and it's cheaper than a movie. 

We are asking for vendors to reserve a space so we don't leave anyone out in the cold. 
The Cowtown Mallroom upstairs will also be open, the mallroom has about 40 vendors selling a little bit of everything. Open every Sunday from 11am to 4pm and featuring a differant live band at 2pm each week.

Come join us every Sunday, but remember you should reserve your space for bicycle swap meet to sell your bikes & parts on March 6, or come and buy parts to get your bikes in shape before spring.

For more info. e-mail
Don
doscruiser@aol.com


----------

